# TTOC Show (National Event, Track Day...?) Number Plates



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Following a couple of requests, we've arranged a simple (and cheap!) way for members to have "TTOC" number plates made for show use with their name or forum ID.

From Tuesday you'll be able to call and order these plates direct from the supplier.

















I just blu-tacked these over my plates to get some piccies done. I plan to remove the rear number plate surround and fix both my real and show plates to the car with some thick velco - nice and easy to change between the two.

We can choose from a wide variety of fonts - small selection shown here - or if a member wants to supply their own True Type Font they can.










They've done us a great deal on price. There is special introductory pricing *until June 30th* of Â£17.62 (after which it will rise to a still discounted price of Â£23.50) for a pair of single colour plates or Â£26.43 (rising to Â£29.38 after June 30th) for plates with two colours (for borders etc.). Chrome or carbon effect is free to TTOC members untill June 30th and an extra Â£2.86 per set after that.

Postage is normally about Â£5.00 per set (depending on postage options) but we'll also offer free postage if we get a batch of people who would like to collect their plates either Saturday night after the AGM or on Sunday at HMC.

The supplier can also make plates with smaller writing on - like the front plate I run day to day on my TT with the club URL / name on it - far to subtle to disturb the police - if anyone needs "road legal-ish" plates with their actual registration number on but would still like to promote the club subtly!

Any interest?  Shelley at Sign Team awaits your call - 01733 271265.

Clive

P.S. Yes, I know my car needs a clean!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one Clive.

Yep, I'll be up for a pair.

Moley


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Me too


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I would be up for a pair! :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Lovely pair! 

Me too.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thought I'd join the list - but you know I'm interested already :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Aye 

look great Clive - nice one


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ok, Shelley at Sign Team awaits your call - 01733 271265.

The "variable" on postage is down to if you want recorded delivery etc. or not. Don't forget, if you want to save postage you can collect your plates at the Annual Event at HMC.

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

Do we just say "Can we collect our plates at HMC please" :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Clive
> 
> Do we just say "Can we collect our plates at HMC please" :wink:


Erm, yes. Or maybe "don't send my plates, I understand you've arranged a bulk delivery with Clive" - these guys aren't coming themselves to HMC.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just to let you know I've ordered my plates - Shelley is very helpful 

Had a bit of a play around and decided on the lower text size for my road-legal(ish) plates - 6.5mm cap size with the logo the same size or a couple of mm's down. Hopefully they will be with me tomorrow or Friday


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Very Nice 

Mine are ordered!!! 

Thanks Clive. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick update....

Got my plates today - came recorded delivery (still don't know how much that was but I guess I'll see on my bank statement soon :wink: ) Very nicely made - and the rear one fits inside my reg surround without covering the lower writing (just). Off to Halfords tomorrow to get some double sided to attach them 8)

Thanks for setting this up Clive - very easy company to deal with.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Ordered my plate this afternoon and Shelley said she'd try and get it potsed before closing today (together with someone elses). Let's see what the post brings tomorrow.

Thanks for arranging this Clive.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What a great idea contacting Shelley !!! :roll:

I have about 4 sets already from her !

I have 20 mm wide self adhesive velcro at just Â£4 per metre... far easier to use this if you are gonna have a set for the track ( or even if yours are "special". If you do get pulled just swap them immediately and apologise saying you were at an event and forgot to change them :wink:

email me for velcro john.selman at sailingtoday.co.uk


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi John,

I'm intending to use them only at stationary meets and the like, so I'll just use the bluetak method.

You obviously don't need any more plates - any pics yet with your new purchase?

Cheers.

Moley (and Bunny sends her love to you & Helen xxx)


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Ordered mine today, went for a standard legal registration plate with the added bonus of the TTOC logo/website :wink:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Got mine today (actually arrived yesterday but I was out).

They look really good.

Moley


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

moley said:


> Got mine today (actually arrived yesterday but I was out).
> 
> They look really good.
> 
> Moley


Same here, ordered around 11am yesterday and arrived 10am today, very happy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well done Shelley and the sign team, another new set arrived for me this morning , super TTOC log also ! 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just ordering a couple of sets now.



http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/plates.2.jpg


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's mine :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/plate.jpg

OK its the Photoshop version because they haven't delivered them yet but it gives you an idea of what it will look like.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Here's mine :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/plate.jpg
> 
> ...


Bloody designers. :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Kell said:


> Bloody designers. :roll:


Waddya mean, I used up all my crayons doing that :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## IMOLA225R (Dec 8, 2004)

same here ordered mine, said they would be posted today or tomorrow


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for sorting this out Clive

Got mine ordered in time for the weekend 

Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks Clive

I ordered mine yesterday, should be with me in the next day or so 

Norman


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Thanks Clive
> 
> I ordered mine yesterday, should be with me in the next day or so
> 
> Norman


Norm - when I ordered mine at 4:30, a 'bunch had just gone out in the post' - so should be with you sooooon!!!!!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Norm - when I ordered mine at 4:30, a 'bunch had just gone out in the post' - so should be with you sooooon!!!!!!


Cheers Wayne    
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Don't mention plates :evil: :lol:


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Norm - when I ordered mine at 4:30, a 'bunch had just gone out in the post' - so should be with you sooooon!!!!!!


And one of those sets was mine - arrived this morning after ordering at noon yesterday 

Great service and quality job, good work Clive.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

and mine must have made last post - also arrived this morning


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Do they come recorded delivery ? If so mine will be sitting in the sorting office


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

yep, they do 

make sure you get to the PO in the next 2 days! LOL


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I shall pick up on the way to work this morning then 8)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hey Clive. Thanks again for this group-ish buy. I thought all the plates looked superb at HMC today. Very pleased.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With a little help from his friends :wink: Moley :wink:


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Are these still up for grabs?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont see why you cant call her to find out Rob?

Shelley at Sign Team awaits your call - 01733 271265.


----------

